# Just a heads up about chain and chain saw supply...



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Just a heads up for those that’ll be cutting wood this fall...

I work for a Stihl dealership and most saws are out of stock and back ordered with no definitive date they’re supposed to be back in stock- rumor is not until 2021.

I know for a fact we cannot get 61PMM3 55 (chain for 16in MS170, 171, 180 and 181 saws) until the beginning of the year and that’s our #1 selling chain. 

Plus our aftermarket suppliers of that size chain are drying up too.
So if your local dealer has the size of chain you need you may wanna snag a couple extra.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't like newer saws,as they are like newer cars/trucks in that you need a dealer to depend on/work on. SHTF you're SOL.

I have older saws from 40cc to 96cc, mostly Stihls. I have all the tools/manuals I need to rebuild them. Many I got for free and rebuilt with OEM parts, avoid parts made of "Chinesium"

That green safety chain mentioned is for tiny homeowner saws.

I have a stash of: 63 PMX milling chain (72 and 84 DL 20 and 24" bars) for my 066 and 056M for the saw mill, 63PM (55 DL 14" bar) for the top handle limbers 020T and 009, 26RS and 26RM for the 026s and 028S (67 DL 16" bar). 33RM and 33RS (72 84 92 DL 20 24 28" bars) for the 036s, 038Ms, 056Ms and 066.

I don't run Stihl green/safety chain, but IMHO Stihl yellow chains are the best.

Besides chains, check your bar/sprocket/filters/spark plugs, extra files, bar oil.

Most of my saws use the same spark plugs and I have a stash of Bosch WRS7. I keep carb/gasket kits for saws I have more than two of. 
Since most my saws are old, I have a small chainsaw "junkyard" of carcasses for parts and/or ones I'm going to rebuild. Some I have NOS piston/cylinders and carbs.

I'm good to go on saw stuff, except mix oil (on my list) and non-E10 or 100LL AV gas.

Here's a Stihl 036 that was straight gassed ,I got for free. I rebuilt it with NOS/OEM parts, added a new OEM bar chain. Cost me ~ $200 total plus my time/labor

























A $95 026 CL find, w/5 spare chains, that was filthy but cleaned up a great runner, P/C looks new









Whoops that was a 038 pic! fixed









038 thumbnail. I have 038M, and several 038S (67cc) I converted to 038M (72CC)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I run Poulin and Husky saws, have spare bars, chains and plugs and new spare saws.

A few gallons of chain oil and plenty of mix oil.

I have had good luck with the cheap Poulin saws, 

been running one for 20 years with a couple of bar changes a drive sprocket and a dozen chains.

The Poulin sits in the shop all winter, all ready to go if trees come down.

My back is screwed, so I have to use a light saw when I can to save stressing the back.

I cannot swing an ax or a maul because of it, so I built a 25 ton log splitter 30 years ago.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Word of warning. Don't loan out your saws.

Get a cheap box store saw at a tag sale, make sure it runs and has proper mix. When someone wants to borrow a saw, give them that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I run Poulin and Husky saws, have spare bars, chains and plugs and new spare saws.
> 
> A few gallons of chain oil and plenty of mix oil.
> 
> ...


Poulan is made by Husqvarna, one is a base model the Husky is the deluxe.
I wore out a used Poulan, bought a small Husqvarna and ran that for twenty years until I decided to get a bigger saw. Yup, Poulan from Tractor Supply. 
Unless you make your living cutting trees down all day every day, a Husqvarna or Poulan will do just fine.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just came back from the Stihl dealer to buy chains based on this thread. Buy one get one half off and they had plenty in stock. The parts guy said they were gaving trouble getting some parts but they had plenty of chains today. I lucked out. Now I have one chain on the saw and 3 spares.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just came back from the Stihl dealer to buy chains based on this thread. Buy one get one half off and they had plenty in stock. The parts guy said they were gaving trouble getting some parts but they had plenty of chains today. I lucked out. Now I have one chain on the saw and 3 spares.


Yellow chains , I hope? Only newbee saw owners really need the green chains, they do help in possible kickback.

A few years back they had oem/nos Stihl chains all over ebay ~$15 a loop. I've got a box full.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Poulan is made by Husqvarna, one is a base model the Husky is the deluxe.
> I wore out a used Poulan, bought a small Husqvarna and ran that for twenty years until I decided to get a bigger saw. Yup, Poulan from Tractor Supply.
> Unless you make your living cutting trees down all day every day, a Husqvarna or Poulan will do just fine.


TSC chains just sort of suck.

Every blue moon TSC changes saw suppliers and clearance old brands. Not sure who now, but when they left Husky, the good Huskey bar oil was $6/4-gal, I still have some cases.

But if, you don't heat a house with wood, or cut lumber. I understand. I've only spent a few of many years without a woodstove/heat

Small huskyvarmints are nice saws if you get a good grade model, same with Stihls.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’m still using the same gallon jug of bar oil I bought in 2002.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Loaning out any tool is a major mistake. We all know darn well the outcome so just don't do it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm still using the same gallon jug of bar oil I bought in 2002.


Mine dates back to the early 80s.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m not sure how good it is for your saw, but I’ve seen folks put used motor oil in their saws for bar oil.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not sure how good it is for your saw, but I've seen folks put used motor oil in their saws for bar oil.


Anyone who is that dang cheap, too cheap to spend a couple bucks to protect a chain and bar that may cost $50, has their priorities backwards.
Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Anyone who is that dang cheap, too cheap to spend a couple bucks to protect a chain and bar that may cost $50, has their priorities backwards.
> Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


It's one thing to have enough bar oil on hand to take down a tree. _One_ tree.

Try being up here where it's been sounding like The Possom Lodge for the past 11 days.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's one thing to have enough bar oil on hand to take down a tree. _One_ tree.
> 
> Try being up here where it's been sounding like The Possom Lodge for the past 11 days.


To get our mobile home on the property, 150 feet back from the road, plus cut a drive way, plus clear for a drainfield, on a former timnber farm that was planted 12X6 (rows 12 feet apart, pine trees every 6 feet down the rows) the bulldozer pushed the trees down and into piles.
I spent one year of nights and Saturdays using the wife's Bronco and a chain to drag logs out of the piles, cut them into 4 and 6 foot lengths to handload them into my pickup, and haul them to the dump.
The dump weighed you in, and weighed you out. I saved the tickets. In one year I cut, loaded by hand, unloaded by hand, 22,000 pounds of trees.:vs_cool:

ONE tree?? Surely you jest.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To get our mobile home on the property, 150 feet back from the road, plus cut a drive way, plus clear for a drainfield, on a former timnber farm that was planted 12X6 (rows 12 feet apart, pine trees every 6 feet down the rows) the bulldozer pushed the trees down and into piles.
> I spent one year of nights and Saturdays using the wife's Bronco and a chain to drag logs out of the piles, cut them into 4 and 6 foot lengths to handload them into my pickup, and haul them to the dump.
> The dump weighed you in, and weighed you out. I saved the tickets. In one year I cut, loaded by hand, unloaded by hand, 22,000 pounds of trees.:vs_cool:
> 
> ONE tree?? Surely you jest.:vs_laugh:


That was by choice.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not sure how good it is for your saw, but I've seen folks put used motor oil in their saws for bar oil.


Not the best thing, but better than no oil.

Gear lube would be better.

Must be some cheap bastards.

Used my pole saw yesterday, first thing I did was fill the bar oil.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To get our mobile home on the property, 150 feet back from the road, plus cut a drive way, plus clear for a drainfield, on a former timnber farm that was planted 12X6 (rows 12 feet apart, pine trees every 6 feet down the rows) the bulldozer pushed the trees down and into piles.
> I spent one year of nights and Saturdays using the wife's Bronco and a chain to drag logs out of the piles, cut them into 4 and 6 foot lengths to handload them into my pickup, and haul them to the dump.
> The dump weighed you in, and weighed you out. I saved the tickets. In one year I cut, loaded by hand, unloaded by hand, 22,000 pounds of trees.:vs_cool:
> 
> ONE tree?? Surely you jest.:vs_laugh:


And you didn't have to split it too?

22,000 lbs is only 10 cords of firewood (dry pine), hardwood less than that.

I used cut split stack and deliver a cord of hardwood each weekend to pay for college. Only used my chainsaw, pickup, and axe/maul, wedges.

https://forestry.usu.edu/forest-products/wood-heating/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ooooo!!! 
A pissing contest!!!!

You guys win, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm not sure how good it is for your saw, but I've seen folks put used motor oil in their saws for bar oil.


It's better than running the bar dry. I knew an old farmer that used drain oil in his saws, he filtered it first. It didn't kill him or his saws but I'd avoid the practice.

SHTF fan I'd use it if nothing else was available/last resort. There may come a time when clean oil is too precious to use as bar oil.

It won't lubricate as well as bar oil and contains particles and combustion by-products.

Using a chainsaw all day you get covered in sawdust, and probably breath some in. Your clothes get oily. Just health reasons is why that would be last resort for me.

There are "green" biodegradable oils sold as bar oils. They usually cost more and don't store well. I've used them in my chainsaws when milling lumber so I could use the sawdust as mulch on plants.

The bio-oil don't store well and can damage a saw if left standing in the tank or as oily sawdust on the saw. It polymerizes to a film that is hard to dissolve in most any solvent and will clog a saws oil pump. I made that mistake in the past and had to physically scrape the crud from the saw, the paint came off with it. If you use that stuff clean the saw up regularly and run the oil tank dry, or flush it through with petroleum oil.

Painters used to cut oil based paints with linseed oil. In the sun the linseed oil polymerizes and the painted surface becomes much more durable. I suspect that is what happens with bio-bar oils.

Some chainsaw millers use canola oil, they claim it lubricates a saw chain well. Milling lumber is most demanding on a chainsaw bar and chain. I've not tried using it but may in the future. The price is right as 17.5 lbs/4.5-gal sells currently for ~ $20. I'd be wary of it long term in a saw as it may have same problems as the bio-bar oils I mentioned. You can also use the canola oil for cooking, can't do that with bar oil.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ooooo!!!
> A pissing contest!!!!
> 
> You guys win, I'm going to bed.


Have a good sleep RPD.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just came back from the Stihl dealer to buy chains based on this thread. Buy one get one half off and they had plenty in stock. The parts guy said they were gaving trouble getting some parts but they had plenty of chains today. I lucked out. Now I have one chain on the saw and 3 spares.


We're going down tomorrow to pick a few spares up. Might look at a buck saw & some spare blades for that also. My little brush trimming bow saw would be a nightmare to drop big boys if/when the saws run dry. Thinking long term and up here wood = survival.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

It's amazing how many things like saws and chains are affected by COVID and the fact that we import so much. I'm having troubles finding the welded wire fencing I'm wanting to make a chicken run.

Related but slightly different topic. If you were forced to go 100% to wood heat for home heating and cooking how long do you have the supplies to use power equipment to supply the wood? 12 months would take a lot of cords, true 4'x4'x8' tightly stacked cords of split wood. Split large for heating, split small for cooking. Got supplies to keep the splitter running? I use a maul and hatchet for some splitting every year but it's super dangerous and I borrow a splitter from a neighbor for the bulk of the splitting. One slightly crooked swing of the maul and you're shin is destroyed or your foot is broken. For most people keeping a hydraulic splitter running should be high on their list

Do you even know how much fuel and chains you'll need to cut 12 months worth of wood with? It's one thing to stock up in chains and sharpening supplies but how many gallons of fresh fuel, chain oil, and spark plugs will you need? We would need about 4 1/2 cords of wood per year (assuming no solar heat). I figure at least 15 gallons of fuel to run the saw and splitter, several chain sharpenings (or new chains), and 2 gallons of chain oil but I admit this is only an estimate.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> We're going down tomorrow to pick a few spares up. Might look at a buck saw & some spare blades for that also. My little brush trimming bow saw would be a nightmare to drop big boys if/when the saws run dry. Thinking long term and up here wood = survival.


Think about getting a two man crosscut saw, either 6 or 8 foot blade.

That is what was used before chain saws were invented.

I have two made by Simonds Saw and Steel company.

If you use any type of hand saw on a tree, debark the area where the blade is going to cut with an ax or hatchet.

Reduces the wear by about 50% on the blades even on chains.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this. Went down and stocked up on a few chains and you guessed it. Sold out and on back order. Drove all over town found one here and another last one here but got what I needed. Sure glad I didn't wait. 

Also needed mig welding wire, none to be found. Shelves are cleaned off with no idea when any will show up. Why a roll was on a clearance rack I have no idea but got some. 

Good ole rustoleum paint sold out, no gloss white and low on other colors. Paint sales guy says they gave up on ordering any. 

It's only going to get worse folks so get what you need now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Elvis said:


> It's amazing how many things like saws and chains are affected by COVID and the fact that we import so much. I'm having troubles finding the welded wire fencing I'm wanting to make a chicken run.
> 
> Related but slightly different topic. If you were forced to go 100% to wood heat for home heating and cooking how long do you have the supplies to use power equipment to supply the wood? 12 months would take a lot of cords, true 4'x4'x8' tightly stacked cords of split wood. Split large for heating, split small for cooking. Got supplies to keep the splitter running? I use a maul and hatchet for some splitting every year but it's super dangerous, one slightly crooked swing of the maul and you're shin is destroyed or your foot is broken. Fore most people keeping a hydraulic splitter running should be high on their list.
> Do you even know how much fuel and chains you'll need to cut 12 months worth of wood with?


I do 5 cord a year, use a 25 ton hydraulic splitter I built 33-34 years ago.

I cant swing a hammer or a maul because of my back.

I cut maple and oak for alternate heat for two buildings and for some cooking with a dutch oven.

Could roll over and go 100% for heat if needed.

Have plenty of gas on hand, SHTF most would be dedicated to the saws and splitter, shared with gensets.

I get at least two years out of the chains maybe 3, bars last 6+ years.

Debarking extends the chain life quite a bit.

There is 5 gallons of chain oil on hand and about 3 quarts of oil for mix.

Takes 3 gallons of gas for the splitter and one oil change for the 5 cord.

I don't file the chains, I grind them and they are done right.

Plenty of gas on hand, SHTF, most would be dedicated to logging, some for gensets.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Think about getting a two man crosscut saw, either 6 or 8 foot blade.
> 
> That is what was used before chain saws were invented.
> 
> ...


I'd love to get a two-man crosscut saw but I'd need to get a second man to run the other end of it LOL
It's just me and Tom up here, he can sure handle his end but my end might be rather comical.
Good idea re the bark.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I'd love to get a two-man crosscut saw but I'd need to get a second man to run the other end of it LOL
> It's just me and Tom up here, he can sure handle his end but my end might be rather comical.
> Good idea re the bark.


My 110 pound daughter can pull it through with no problem, showed her how to just in case.

They HAVE to be sharpened and set right to save your ass from exhaustion.

Been doing the bark thing for forever,

Learned the log thingy on the farm back in the 1950's.

Wood heat and cook only with an outside well for water.

I forgot to add a two holer outhouse, plus a real sauna.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Elvis said:


> It's amazing how many things like saws and chains are affected by COVID and the fact that we import so much. I'm having troubles finding the welded wire fencing I'm wanting to make a chicken run.
> 
> Related but slightly different topic. If you were forced to go 100% to wood heat for home heating and cooking how long do you have the supplies to use power equipment to supply the wood? 12 months would take a lot of cords, true 4'x4'x8' tightly stacked cords of split wood. Split large for heating, split small for cooking. Got supplies to keep the splitter running? I use a maul and hatchet for some splitting every year but it's super dangerous and I borrow a splitter from a neighbor for the bulk of the splitting. One slightly crooked swing of the maul and you're shin is destroyed or your foot is broken. For most people keeping a hydraulic splitter running should be high on their list
> 
> Do you even know how much fuel and chains you'll need to cut 12 months worth of wood with? It's one thing to stock up in chains and sharpening supplies but how many gallons of fresh fuel, chain oil, and spark plugs will you need? We would need about 4 1/2 cords of wood per year (assuming no solar heat). I figure at least 15 gallons of fuel to run the saw and splitter, several chain sharpenings (or new chains), and 2 gallons of chain oil but I admit this is only an estimate.


Good post. We've figured out all of that for our needs up here. We go through 11 cords a year (counting summer cooking). Tom dropped the trees and cut them into rounds with a chainsaw, and split them with an ax, for eight years. Three years ago we got a log splitter which has been really nice to have but we can go back to it if we need to. I split the larger chunks for cooking, and do all the stacking. Our biggest headache will be dragging the trees down to the cabin after they're dropped if the Beast (honkin big pickup) is dry. The plan is to limb & use cable and come-along. It'll take forever but at least we won't freeze. It's said that wood warms you twice; once in the making and once in the burning. LOL


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

When I bought my extra chains I told the parts guy about the shortages reported here on this thread. He bout died laughing. Yes they are having trouble getting some stock, but he explained that any dealer worth a crap should have bulk chain and be able to make you any chains you might need. ??? But what happens when the bulk chain runs out? Is that made in china too?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a new spare Stihl chain, and a new Oregon bar and chain, oils,canned gas, some food and peanut butter to last a couple of days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Think about getting a two man crosscut saw, either 6 or 8 foot blade.
> 
> That is what was used before chain saws were invented.
> 
> ...


I've got a few of the two man saws. Some are 6-8', others 4-5' and manageable with 1 person.

Note that the felling saws are built a little different than the bucking saws, lots more flexible.

Really large bowsaws (~42") are handy, cut real quick but can't handle logs of the thickness crosscuts will.

The attachments have some good information on using and maintaining crosscut saws


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I have a new spare Stihl chain, and a new Oregon bar and chain, oils,canned gas, some food and peanut butter to last a couple of days.


Don't forget a roll of TP, or read the book "How to Shit in the Woods". :tango_face_grin:

Poison ivy don't make good TP.........


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> Don't forget a roll of TP, or read the book "How to Shit in the Woods". :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Poison ivy don't make good TP.........


Naw, I'll just ask the Pope


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have TP .


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> When I bought my extra chains I told the parts guy about the shortages reported here on this thread. He bout died laughing. Yes they are having trouble getting some stock, but he explained that any dealer worth a crap should have bulk chain and be able to make you any chains you might need. ??? But what happens when the bulk chain runs out? Is that made in china too?


Yeah, well he can laugh all he wants. We just got back from our town run and the bulk chain is low, too. Tom wanted skip-tooth and they were completely out. Maybe it's because of the fires up here that wood cutting equipment is in short supply... but nothing's getting restocked. We got what we needed, chains and a spare 25" bar; I'm glad we went.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Don't forget a roll of TP, or read the book "How to Shit in the Woods". :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Poison ivy don't make good TP.........


Or read the book "MuzSlime Picnicking", or how to shit and eat at the same time.

I always carry TP in the Jeeps, several rolls as a matter of fact.


----------

